# Cardiff



## Gannet! (Oct 13, 2007)

Cardiff is one of the youngest capitals in Europe, and a modern vibrant city.

First a panoramic view of Cardiff Bay, it is quite beautiful, and a very succesful regeneration project that has rejuvinated this area.









Wales Millenium Centre









The Senedd (Where the National Assembly debating chamber is based)









The Civic Centre is a beatiful area of Cardiff, with plenty of history-









City Hall clock tower









The University









Now to the city centre, with the Millenium Stadium









Queen Street 









Cardiff Castle is a medival castle, with a Victorian Mansion built by The Marquess of Bute.
Central Keep









Castle Tower









Brains Beer :cheers: !!!

Cardiff is a wonderful city, and there are lots more places see, so please comment or post more pictures. Cardiff has many impressive shopping arcades, both modern, and exquisite Victorian splendour. The near area such as the vale of Glamorgan is also green, with many fine beaches within close reach of the city. The city is very compact, and you can walk across it.

So if youre thinking of coming to Cardiff, Wales, dont just sit there, do it! (And leave a comment  )


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Cardiff is a very nice city, well worth a few days.

You forgot to mention the best thing about Cardiff......the people, very, very friendly and always up for a good laugh.

:cheers:


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

I almost ended up in Wales this summer, but at the end we decided to go to Ireland instead (still the Celtic world, right)

Great photos of Cardiff, thanks for sharing. I remember I saw some football matches from Millennium stadium on TV.

_Senedd_ is what, the Welsch version of the word _senate_? How do you call your version of that Celtic language, Gaelic, Welsch? How different from the Irish one?


----------



## Gannet! (Oct 13, 2007)

Zanovijetalo, you should have come to Wales, much nicer . 
We call it Welsh in English, or Cymraeg, in Welsh.
It more similar to Breton from Brittany, then Irish Gaelic.
Yes Senedd is Welsh for Senate



> You forgot to mention the best thing about Cardiff......the people, very, very friendly and always up for a good laugh.


Yes that is very true. The people are wonderful and freindly. (I should know, im one of them!)


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

what to say, I will stop by, thats for sure :cheers:


----------



## Gannet! (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, you should, its a wonderful city! So much to see and do, in such a small area.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

These pics brought me so good memories. I have been there last July, and I was really surprised with the city. 

Apart from all the must-see historical places, I loved the Bay. It was a lively place on weekends and there are many interesting buildings there. Moreover, it isn't expensive (at least compared with British standards) and it seems there were many projects and constructions to come.

Unfortunately, I suffered really bad weather while I was there (you know what happened in UK last summer), so I missed many good photos. Anyway, it is worth a visit.

Thank you.


----------



## Gannet! (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes is a really great city, and im glad you enjoyed your stay.

Also see lots more photos-
Random Cardiff: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441371
Civic center: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421369
Unusual Cardiff: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread...0#post11188710


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful old and modern city at the same time!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I'm loving Wales!

Should be visiting Cardiff next month!


----------



## Gannet! (Oct 13, 2007)

> Beautiful old and modern city at the same time!


You go it in one sentance, gald to hear you love Wales, and Cardiff!


----------



## Gannet! (Oct 13, 2007)

jlshyang did you come to cardiff this month then, I hope you have taken some photos for us to see.


----------

